# 1st TTC cycle after Nexplanon



## Krys89Davis

Hi all! I am in my first cycle of TTC after getting my Nexplanon out on Aug 16. I had a 8 day long period starting Aug 20. Now Im having EWCM but my OPKs have me confused. They were light then got darker (not as dark as control line) and then light again...ARGH...lol


----------

